# PCOS And JUICING



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Does anyone here go for the juicer?? i have been told it really helps with the enrgy side of pcos, just wanted some feedback as to if anyone is using a juicer?? i have heard that vit c is also really good for us girls with pcos. 

let me know girls

Luv Gems xx


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Gems..I don't use a juicer no..I have considered it for health benefits generally but I must admit I didn't really know Vit C was a specific PCOS help.

Sorry I can't give you much help 

By the way..had a scan on Wednesday & the clinic has told me that the PCO on my left ovary is a lot better since I have been taking metformin..very pleased to hear that especially as I am stimming at the moment & I am completely paranoid about OHSS.

Love
Vic x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

I haven't used a juicer, don't possess one!
Would be interested to hear if it makes an effect on PCOS & related energy levels and what fruits/veggies people use as well.
Would think about investing in one if it works.

Vic- Great news about the PCO looking better, do you know when EC & ET are going to be, hope that you are the next Welshie to get pregnant!
Just wondering if Cromwell wanted you to have bloods for LH FSH & Testosterone whilst on metformin? Just ask as Mr. Vine wanted me to get these done after 4-6 weeks on metformin, did go along to the GP to do it, unfortunately, no-one bothered to read the letter as they didn't have the right vials to collect the sample/s, not sure whether or not to bother now?


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi chick

I am on Day 4 of stimming today with my first scan on Monday..they have decided to scan me 3 times next week to keep an eye because of the PCO.
Fine by me  

All being well ec should be January 31st...fingers crossed eh ?

I wasn't ask to do any LH blood tests or anything no..might be worth speaking to you Mr Vine again to see if the tests can be done after the 4-6 week slot.

Just IM'd you - hope you are better. Let us know how you got on xx


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Well i think u can pretty much put anything in the juicer - i mean i ahve heard of people having broccoli, and even celery - not my cup of tea so to speak. 

I am currently studying a Nutritional Therepy course, have been since just before being diagnosed, and i have realised that the fatigue i have suffered from for years is probably due to the PCOS. At the moment i am going to go for changin my diet, i mean the thing we want most is a baby, but i have a blood conditon called ITP which will probably interfere with most drugs   

Feel a bit stuck between a rock and a hard place at the moment, as coz i am stressed my Psoriasis has all come up on my arms (another thing to deal with) 

Gems xx


----------

